# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  janice gets a make over

## Bad Wolf

_Coronation Street_'s Vicky Entwistle (Janice Battersby) has shaved her hair for an upcoming storyline on the soap.

In episodes airing in August, Janice is persuaded to get a new look by her fellow factory worker Sean Tully. She agrees to a pedicure, facial and body massage, but isn't prepared for what else is in store.

After falling asleep in the salon, Janice is astonished when she wakes up to find that her hair has been shaved off.

Entwistle's new image was spotted by fans yesterday, as she filmed scenes at a park in Salford, Manchester.

A source told _The Mirror_, "There were some members of the public watching the filming and they couldn't believe it."

----------


## Treacle

That is scary!

----------


## Trinity

I don't know, I think that she looks better - her hair was always awful!  I don't think it will grow in well...

----------


## Treacle

I'm sorry but I would not be prepared to look like that. I'd rather they sacked me if I was her!

Her hair has never been good Trinity but that's just the pits! Eurgh  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

oh my god not another "comedy" storyline, where is the serious issues and intersting storylines...

----------


## Treacle

> oh my god not another "comedy" storyline, where is the serious issues and intersting storylines...


Long gone  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Yawn!* Coronation Street really is starting to go down the pan!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> *Yawn!* Coronation Street really is starting to go down the pan!


I couldn't agree more if I tried  :Big Grin:  

I watch it in the hope it improves  :Moonie:

----------


## Johnny Allen

Janice with a shaven head, I'm sure Les will be grateful he chose GodCilla now. Corrie really need to sack the make up and style experts, Vicky looks dreadful, and so do half the rest of the cast mainly Rupert Hill (Jamie Baldwin)

----------


## Debs

> That is scary!


what does she look, like!!!!

----------


## Bryan

> That is scary!


thats enought to give you nightmares!   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

She looks like a big fella.

----------


## eastenders mad

she looks hideous.
i wish someone would do that to me i hate my hair.
Can't wait for that to happen i wonder if Janice will get her know back on sean i would lol.

----------


## Treacle

She is sooooo funny upon reflection. Like a bulldog chewing a wasp!

----------


## dddMac1

she looks like a skin head

----------


## Treacle

> she looks like a skin head


That's because she's got a skinhead.

----------


## dddMac1

she looks weird

----------


## Bryan

she always has done   :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

all she needs now is a white persian pussycat and she'll be taking over weatherfield

----------


## eastenders mad

lol

----------


## Treacle

I seriously hope she got paid a few million for even agreeing to do that. If not then she's been ripped off. Mind you that lot get paid with buttons anyways, no wonder the plotlines are below par  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## phils little sister

that is scary looking! no way would i shave my hair off, a girl on my friends road shaved her 9 year old daughter's hair off because she had nits i think that was cruel, she could have just got the treatment for her hair instead of shaving the poor girls hair off

----------


## eastenders mad

wow i know you would think of getting treatment instead of shaving it off cause it will take for ever to grow back.

Just look at Graig off bb is hair is slowly coming back.

----------


## Treacle

I would never have my hair shaved off unless it was seriously infested but it would take more than a few nits to make me want to lose it.

----------


## Debs

> that is scary looking! no way would i shave my hair off, a girl on my friends road shaved her 9 year old daughter's hair off because she had nits i think that was cruel, she could have just got the treatment for her hair instead of shaving the poor girls hair off


a old mate of mine used to do that as soon as her daughter got nits! she had grown her hair and it was the longest she had ever had it, she was so proud of her hair and then she got nits so instead of trying to treat it the mother shaved it all off! she was going to be bridesmaid at my wedding and i told her that she couldnt be iff her got shaved off again when she got the nits again her mum left it for ages before treating because she couldnt be bothered. We fell out soon after and i found that connor had got them. i wondor who from!!!!!

ot ok for boys i would have no problem shaving all connors hair off if he came home full of nits but to shave a girls hair is just awful! i would just treat and keep treating!

----------


## Debs

> I would never have my hair shaved off unless it was seriously infested but it would take more than a few nits to make me want to lose it.


I could never shave my hair off i love it far too much! plus i would look really stupid with shaven hair!

----------


## Treacle

I think I would look silly with shaved hair as well but if it was seriously infested with something and I had to lose it then I would but not for a load of nits though.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i know what you mean

----------


## Treacle

Nits can be treated. I would never shave my childs hair off against their will especially my daughters.

----------


## kirsty_g

> what does she look, like!!!!


i think it suits her

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think it suits her


  :EEK!:

----------


## samantha nixon

well its the actresse proper hair shes been wearing a wig in corrie for ages and janice has it shaved because she gets nits

----------


## emma_strange

> That is scary!


Charv Earings!

----------


## Keating's babe

All this talk of nits is making me feel itchy.   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

I think it looks terrible and I don't think I would be persuaded to have that look - even for a million pounds.  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## eastenders mad

where is janice these days she hasn't been in corrie for a while is she having a break at the moment

----------


## Chris_2k11

> where is janice these days she hasn't been in corrie for a while is she having a break at the moment


A break!?   :EEK!:  From what!?  :EEK!:  She doesn't exactly do much!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i know maybe they are waiting for the storyline to come when she shaves her hair off

----------


## Treacle

> well its the actresse proper hair shes been wearing a wig in corrie for ages and janice has it shaved because she gets nits


She wasn't bald she had a short mullet Janice wore a wig though  :Smile: 

Leanne also wears a wig  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Leanne wears a wig!?  :EEK!:  I never knew that!

----------


## Treacle

> Leanne wears a wig!?  I never knew that!


Yeah Jane Danson's hair is much shorter and is actually quite nice  :Smile:

----------


## eastenders mad

really god i didn't know that.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

If You Saw Her In The Bill That Is The Original Length Of Her Hair

----------


## Treacle

Leanne's hair in 'Corrie' is like something you'd expect to see in 'Heartbeat'  :Lol: 

If it was Jane Danson's real hair then she would be needing the fashion police!

----------


## shannisrules

so does she wear a wig

----------


## chez69

she has obviously been wearing a wig for some time. I wonder why?

----------


## kirsty_g

> I couldn't agree more if I tried  
> 
> I watch it in the hope it improves


i agree to

----------


## Lisa321

Oh my golly gosh. What will leanne say.
She'll probably disown her.

----------


## kayla05

God i wouldn't show my face, i would be sooo embarssed!

----------


## xlxstaceyxlx

that pics scary lol!  :Rotfl:  

i could never get my head shaved

haha how funny does she look and quite chavy too actually

----------


## luna_lovegood

Well I thought the bad hairstyle that she had before was a wig, I think it looks better shaved! Although she looks very butch.

----------

